# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نصب sql server 2012

## swallow.pa

من می خوام sql server 2012 رو نصب کنم سوالم اینه؟
1- چه نسخه هائی از اون هست
2-قابلیتهای اون چیست
تشکر

----------


## in_chand_nafar

دوست عزیز هنوز نسخه کاملی از SQL Server 2012 ارائه نشده و قرار 7 مارس ارائه بشه شما می توانید نسخه RC0 اون رو دانلود و برای آزمایش از اون بهره ببرید
جهت آشنایی با قابلیت های اون به این لینک ها مراجعه کن
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
www.nikamooz.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=95:in  stall-sql-server-2011-part2&catid=44:sql&Itemid=113
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113

----------


## reza69

من که دیروز رفتم سی دی شو بخرم ولی هنوز نیومده مگه می خوای باهاش چی کار کنی که با sql server2008 نمیشه؟

----------


## swallow.pa

> من که دیروز رفتم سی دی شو بخرم ولی هنوز نیومده مگه می خوای باهاش چی کار کنی که با sql server2008 نمیشه؟


اقا رضا هرچی ورژن پیشرفته تر و بالا تر استفاده کنی حتی بدون توجه به امکاناتش خودش کارها رو راحتتر انجام می دهد خصوصا 2012 توی بحث امنیت زیاد روش کار شده لینکهائی که دوستمان دادند مطالعه کن

----------


## reza69

> اقا رضا هرچی ورژن پیشرفته تر و بالا تر استفاده کنی حتی بدون توجه به امکاناتش خودش کارها رو راحتتر انجام می دهد خصوصا 2012 توی بحث امنیت زیاد روش کار شده لینکهائی که دوستمان دادند مطالعه کن


 شما برای کدام سازمان داری برنامه مینویسی که انقدر برات امنیت مهمه؟ اطلاعات؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
خیلی خوب حرف شما درست.
حالا شما تا الان 2012 رو نصب کردی؟اگه لینک داری به ما هم بده منم همین الانشم تو نصب sql مشگل دارم سیستمم قاتی کرده هرجا شو درست می کنم یه جای دیگه خراب میشه. :خیلی عصبانی: 
موفق باشی رفیق. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## swallow.pa

> شما برای کدام سازمان داری برنامه مینویسی که انقدر برات امنیت مهمه؟ اطلاعات؟
> خیلی خوب حرف شما درست.
> حالا شما تا الان 2012 رو نصب کردی؟اگه لینک داری به ما هم بده منم همین الانشم تو نصب sql مشگل دارم سیستمم قاتی کرده هرجا شو درست می کنم یه جای دیگه خراب میشه.
> موفق باشی رفیق.


من خودم هنوز گیرم اکه مشکلم حل شد اطلاع می دم

----------


## in_chand_nafar

دوست عزيز مشكلت رو دقيق بگو تا حل كنيم براي نصب SQL يه فيلم آموزشي توي سايت نيك آموز گذاشتم
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...sql&Itemid=113
ُSQL 2012 هنوز نيومده و فقط RC0 كه به شكل آزمايشي است مي تونيد دانلود و جهت تست استفاده كنيد
تا 17 اسفند 1390 منتظر باشيد Release خواهد شد

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

دوستان از سایت سافت گذر می تونید SQL2012 رو دانلود کنید
البته باید عضو ویژه باشید که 3 چوق خرج داره

سایت میهن دانلود هم قرار داده

----------


## mahdiazizi20

سلام دوستان. من نسخه استانداردشو دانلود کردم. ولی وقتی می خوام نصبش کنم میگه سیستم عاملت شرایط نصب نداره. سیستم عامل من سون و سرویس پک 1 می باشد. من تو سایت ماکروسافت سخت افزار مورد نیازشم خوندم و سیستم من بالاتر از اون شرایط رو هم ساپورت میکنه.  ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...

----------


## crystalline

برای نصب sqlservere2012 اگه ویندوزتون 7 هست باید sp1 و اگه ویتا هستین sp2 رو نصب کنید
5.netframwork4. و visual studio sp1 هم لازمه
من وارد مراحل نصبش میشم وتا وسطاش که میرسه سیستمم crash میکنه 
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## samir2010

سلام دوستان هرگونه سوالی در رابطه با هرنوع نرم افزار بود میتونید با من در میون بذارین:
ایمیل:siron_guard@yahoo.com
که میتونید هم از یاهو مسنجر بهم پی ام بدین و هم مستقیما از یاهو.
تلفن:09167102530


سمیر حسینی

----------


## mehrdad2025

با سلام.
من از ویندوز 7   64بیتی استفاده می کنم.ولی موقع نصب sqlserver2012 خطای ScenarioEngine.exe می گیره.فکر می کنم یه ماهی می شه درگیر این موضوع هستم.ممنون می شم کسی کمک کنه

----------

